# *Index for Poem of the Day thread



## Donna Ferentes (Dec 10, 2002)

*Urban75 - The Complete Selected Poems*

I list here* all the poems on the _Poem of the day_ thread, so you don't have to read the whole thread to see whether the poem of your choice has already appeared. The numbers refer to the page (of the thread) on which the poem is found.

* _Poems posted on or after 23 July 2003 onwards are indexed in the posting made at 4:13 pm on 5 August._

Yehuda Amichai - The diameter of the bomb [5]
Maya Angelou - On the pulse of morning [1]
Maya Angelou - I know why the caged bird sings [4]
Maya Angelou - Still I rise [9]
Anon - Love not me for comely grace [3]
Anon - At least, he said [3]
Anon - Wait for me, and I'll return [8]
Anon - Mein Hut der hat drei Ecken [9]
Margaret Atwood - This is a photograph of me [7]
Margaret Atwood - Variation on the word sleep [11]
Margaret Atwood - A visit [14]
WH Auden – Night mail [3]
WH Auden – The unknown citizen [6]
WH Auden – September 1, 1939 [9]
WH Auden - The two (or The witnesses) [13]
Pam Ayres - Oh, I wish I'd looked after me teeth [12]
Charles Baudelaire – Correspondances [1]
Hilaire Belloc – Whatever happens, we have got [5]
Hilaire Belloc - Henry King [14]
John Betjeman - Slough [7]
John Betjeman - In Westminster Abbey [9]
Umar Bin Hassan/Abiodun Oyewole - Black rage [7]
Elizabeth Bishop - Visits to St. Elizabeth's [2]
Captain Hamish Blair – Bloody Orkney [6]
William Blake - The fly [2]
William Blake - London [7]
William Blake - The sick rose [9]
William Blake - A cradle song [13]
William Blake - Cradle song [13]
William Blake - Love's secret [14]
Jorge Luis Borges - History of the night [3]
Tadeusz Borowski - Names of the river [4]
David Boulter - My sister [7]
Richard Brautigan - Day for night [4]
Edwin Brock - Five ways to kill a man [9]
Rupert Brooke - A Channel passage [4]
Gwendolyn Brooks - Riders to the blood-red wrath [10]
Charles Bukowski - Hooray say the roses [8]
Charles Bukowski - Bluebird [8]
Robert Burns - Ode to spring [5]
Robert Burns - Thanksgiving for a national victory [10]
George W Bush - Make the pie higher [2]
Samuel Butler - A psalm of Montreal [4]
Alberto Caeiro - If, after I die [2]
Joe Cario - Good at football [8]
Caitlin – The sun [3]
Lewis Carroll - You are old, Father William [8]
Constantine Cavafy - The city [5]
Constantine Cavafy - Finalities [6]
Ralph Chaplin - Mourn not the dead [8]
Ralph Chaplin - Night in the cell house [8]
GK Chesterton – Lepanto [4]
John Cooper Clarke – Evidently chicken town [6]
John Cooper Clarke - Beasley Street [7]
John Cooper Clarke - Haiku [14]
Jeff Cloves - Beginnings [14]
Virginia Woodward Cloud  - Care [10]
Samuel Taylor Coleridge - Kubla Khan [5]
Alex Comfort - Song for the march [14]
Wendy Cope - Engineers' corner [2]
Wendy Cope – After the lunch [4]
Wendy Cope - A nursery rhyme [8]
Wendy Cope - Waste Land limericks [8]
Stephen Crane – The heart [4]
Stephen Crane – The way your little finger moved [5]
Stephern Crane - A man said to the universe[10]
ee cummings - it may not always be so [3]
ee cummings - since feeling is first [6]
ee cummings - hate blows a bubble of despair into [8]
ee cummings - i like my body when it is with your [9]
ee cummings - Thanksgiving [11]
Dave Cunliffe - The two hour assassination of God [14]
Mahmud Darwish - On this great journey I love you more [13]
Lacy David - Bus [4]
William Henry Davies – Leisure [4]
Emily Dickinson – If I should die [4]
Emily Dickinson - I had no time to hate [13]
Carol Ann Duffy - Warming her pearls [4]
Carol Ann Duffy - Anne Hathaway [12]
TS Eliot – Gerontion [1]
TS Eliot - The love song of J Alfred Prufrock [7]
Ralph Waldo Emerson - Success [14]
James Farrell - Selfish arrogant manipulative ruthless [12]
Kenneth Fearing - St Agnes' eve [4]
Lawrence Ferlinghetti - A vast confusion [2]
Robert Frost - Stopping by woods on a snowy evening [7]
Alan Garner - RIP [6]
Ricky Gervais (as David Brent) - Excalibur [7]
Allen Ginsberg, Jack Kerouac and Neal Cassady - Pull my daisy [3]
Allen Ginsberg – America [3]
Allen Ginsberg – Sunflower sutra [11]
Tony Harrison - V [5]
Tony Harrison - Initial illumination [8]
Seamus Heaney - Field of vision [8]
John Hegley - Colin [2]
John Hegley - The Martian [3]
John Hegley - Steamed pudding [6]
John Hegley - The dog runs [11]
John Hegley - Electric chair poem [12]
William Ernest Henley - Invictus [13]
Adrian Henri - Tonight at noon [4]
Adrian Henri - I want to paint [13]
Nazim Hikmet - On living [6]
Nazim Hikmet - I come and stand at every [6]
Miroslav Holub - Pathology [13]
Justin Horton - View of a real pig [12]
Ted Hughes - The Zeet saga (or Pale tale) [12]
Ted Hughes - View of a pig [12]
Jalal al-din Rumi - Redie on! Ride on! [10]
Jenny Joseph - Warning [7]
Patrick Kavanagh - Lines written on a seat on the Grand Canal Dublin [14]
John Keats - Ode to a nightingale [6]
Omar Khayyam – The Rubaiyat of Omar Khayyam [5]
Joyce Kilmer - Easter [11]
Rudyard Kipling - If [5]
Kenneth Koch - To various persons talked to all at once [7]
Yusef Komunyakaa - Prisoners [10]
Maxine Kumin - After love [14]
Philip Larkin - Vers de société [4]
Philip Larkin - This be the verse [4]
Philip Larkin - Aubade [10]
Phillip Larkin - As bad as a mile [12]
DH Lawrence - Modern prayer [3]
Edward Lear - The owl and the pussycat [8]
Primo Levi – Nachtwache [2]
Primo Levi – Monday [6]
Phillip Levine - On the murder of Lieutenant Jose Del Castillo by the Falangist Bravo Martinez, July 12, 1936 [6]
Phillip Levine - Last words [9]
Thomas Lux - Marine snow at mid-depths and down [10]
Henry Wadsworth Longfellow – Autumn [5]
Federico Garcia Lorca - Two sailors on the beach [8]
Federico Garcia Lorca - Gacela of the dark death [12]
Shane MacGowan - The dunes [5]
Louise MacNeice - Prayer before birth [13]
Tepe Manrash - Player piano [10]
Andrew Marvell – To his coy mistress [3]
Roger McGough - My cat and I [14]
Roger McGough - The leader [14]
Ian McKenzie - Festival [11]
Spike Milligan - On the Ning Nang Nong [2]
Spike Milligan – Walk every path [3]
Spike Milligan - Tiger [10]
Spike Milligan - Me [10]
Spike Milligan - Po [13]
Alan Alexander Milne - Lines and squares [8]
Adrian Mitchell – To whom it may concern [4]
Adrian Mitchell - Norman Morrison [6]
Adrian Mitchell - Giving potatoes [12]
Tony Mitton - The minstrel and the maid [11]
Simon Monkhouse - Fat birds are grateful [11]
Tina Morris - The terrible things [14]
Paul Muldoon - The cradle song for Asher [13]
Norman Nawrocki - Hard times [14]
Pablo Neruda - Explico algunas cosas [6]
Pablo Neruda - Love Sonnet XI [10]
Norman Nicholson - On the closing of the Millom ironworks [6]
Frank O'Hara - The day Lady died [11]
Frank O'Hara - Chinamen jump [12]
Peter Orlovsky - Snail poem [3]
Wilfred Owen - Dulce et decorum est [4]
Wilfred Owen - Anthem for doomed youth [7]
Grace Paley - Leaflet [8]
Dorothy Parker - One perfect rose [14]
Brian Patten - When you wake tomorrow [2]
Fernando Pessoa - I am a fugitive [2]
Fernando Pessoa - Quando era criança [2]
Robert Pinsky - Shirt [10]
Harold Pinter - Restaurant [7]
Harold Pinter - Don't look [8]
Harold Pinter - God bless America [8]
Sylvia Plath - Miss Drake proceeds to supper [1]
Sylvia Plath - Blackberrying [7]
Sylvia Plath - Blackberrying [9]
Sylvia Plath - Lady Lazarus [12]
Paul Potts - For Ezra Pound [14]
Jacques Prevert - Pater Noster [10]
Matthew Prior - A true maid [12]
Jimmy Pursey - Hurry up Harry [3]
Walter Raleigh - Wishes of an elderly man [5]
Paul Reekie - When Caesar's mushroom is in season [4]
Kenneth Rexroth - From the Paris Commune to the Kronstadt rebellion [6]
Kenneth Rexroth - Portrait of the author as a young anarchist [7]
Adrienne Rich - Diving into the wreck [1]
Adrienne Rich - Wherever in this city [6]
Rick - Rick's pollution poem [5]
Rick - Rick's poem from demolition [5]
Reiner Maria Rilke - Der Panther [2]
Roger Robinson - The last dance [12]
John Wilmot, Earl of Rochester - A satyre on Charles II [9]
John Wilmot, Earl of Rochester - Against the charms our bollocks have [9]
John Wilmot, Earl of Rochester - Song [9]
Carl Sandburg - I am the people [12]
Siegfried Sassoon - To the warmongers [5]
Vernon Scannell - Incident in a saloon bar [1]
Vernon Scannell - The Great War [1]
Vernon Scannell - Growing pain [3]
Clement Scott - The garden of sleep [4]
Anne Sexton - The Earth falls down [7]
William Shakespeare - Sonnet XVII [10]
William Shakespeare - Sonnet CXXX [14]
Percy Bysshe Shelley - England in 1819 [3]
Percy Bysshe Shelley - Ozymandias [8]
Percy Bysshe Shelley - The mask of anarchy [11]
Percy Bysshe Shelley - To the moon [13]
Lemn Sissay - Immigration RSVP [12]
Stevie Smith - Not waving but drowning [10]
William Stapleton - The American way [11]
Jonathan Swift - The lady's dressing room [11]
Alfred, Lord Tennyson - The charge of the Light Brigade [2]
Dylan Thomas - Do not go gentle into that good night [7]
Mr Toad (Martin Glaberman) - Revolutionary consciousness [5]
JRR Tolkein - The man in the moon came down too soon [10]
Francois Villon - Ballade des pendus (l'epitaphe Villon) [9]
Vince - The image of corpses lit red, white and blue [10]
Oscar Wilde - A fragment [14]
Matthew Williams - On Westminster Bridge [4]
William Carlos Willams - This is just to say [3]
William Wordsworth – Upon Westminster Bridge [4]
William Wordsworth - The daffodils [4]
William Wordsworth – Surprised by joy [6]
WB Yeats - Aedh wishes for the cloths of heaven [2]
WB Yeats - The fisherman [7]
WB Yeats - The second coming [10]
Wb Yeats - Easter 1916 [11]
WB Yeats - The fiddler of Dooney [14]
Li Yu - Last night the wind and rain together blew [5]
Benjamin Zephaniah - The British [11]

("Lawrence's Grave" [6] is by Urban75 poster Inflatable Jesus. I've not been able to establish the author of "My country? Who says I've a country?" [10].)


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 29, 2002)

The only snag to this system is that it depends on everyone having the default number of posts per page. I, for instance, have a larger number so the poems wouldn't appear on the pages you say they do for me. Every post does in fact have a number, and if you were _really, really_ bored you could work out what each number was and provide a link to each poem. 

You can get the post id number if you click the "report this post to a moderator" option (*don't go as far as reporting the post* obviously) and get it off the URL of the page it takes you to. The URL comes up like this:

http://urban75.net/vbulletin/report.php?s=&postid=123456

(where 123456 is the post number).

To convert it into a URL for a post you would need it to look like this:

http://urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&postid=123456#post123456

(only without the dots - the darn board software has shortened the link)

I can't think of a simpler way to get the URL for each post at the moment unfortunately.

Edited to say - actually yes I can. If you use the search function, put the title of each poem into it and click "show results as posts" that'll get you there, but it comes up with all the searched for words highlighted, unfortunately. You can remove the highlighting by stripping out everything between the first post numbers and the #.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 5, 2003)

Beacuse there is a limit to the length of single postings, I can't add to the index appearing in the first posting of this thread. A new index therefore begins here.

*Index from page 15 onwards**

Muhammad Ali - Me [17]
Guillaume Apollinaire - Automne malade [18]
WH Auden - Spain [17]
Rick Barot - Reading Plato [16]
Charles Baudelaire - I prize the memory of the naked ages [18]
Wendell Berry - Manifesto: the Mad Farmer Liberation Front [17]
Wendell Berry - Testament [17]
William Blake - The tyger [15]
Annie Blue - If the cap fits [17]
Boffo - Unfinished business [17]
Bertolt Brecht - Contemplating hell [15]
Taduesz Borowski - October sky [18]
Taduesz Borowski - The sun of Auschwitz [18]
Charles Bukowski - Let it enfold you [15]
Charles Bukowski - The most [18]
Peter Bushyeager - Song by design [16]
John Cooper Clarke - Twat [16]
George Crabbe - Peter Grimes [18]
Ann Di Franco - Self evident [16]
Diane Di Prima - Revolutionary letter #9 [16]
Claudia Emerson - Frame, an epistle [16]
James Farrell - Mondays [17]
Allen Ginsberg - Howl [18]
Dennis Gould - You say our Earth is out of bounds [17]
Mike Harding - Bring on the rosy-cheeked girls [16]
Tony Harrison - Cremation ecologue [17]
Seamus Heaney - Casualty [16]
John Hegley - On Hampstead Heath [17]
Robert E Howard - The bar by the side of the road [15]
Ted Hughes - Second glance at a jaguar [16]
Clive James - The book of my enemy has been remaindered [17]
Prostetnic Vogon Jeltz (Douglas Adams) - Oh freddled gruntbuggly thy micturations [16]
John Keats - Ode to autumn [17]
Rudyard Kiping - The egg-shell [17]
Denise Levertov - Zeroing in [17]
Henry W Longfellow - The witnesses [17]
Federico Garcia Lorca - The weeping [18]
Hugh MacDiarmid - The weapon [16]
William Topaz McGonagall - The famous Tay whale [17]
Roger McGough - Let me die a youngman's death [15]
Adrian Mitchell - The Oxford hysteria of English poetry [15]
Arthur Moyse - The city was quiet today [16]
Norman Nawrocki - Jack Daw [16]
Norman Nawrocki - Squat the city [17]
Pablo Neruda - Sleeping assassin [17]
Grace Nicholls - Thoughts drifting through the fat black woman's head while having a full bubble bath [16]
Christina Pacosz - Down by the river [17]
Brian Patten - Something that was not there before [17]
Brian Patten - A talk with a wood [17]
Edgar Allan Poe - The Raven [15]
Craig Raine - A Martian sends a postcard home [15]
Kenneth Rexroth - Noretorp-Noretsyh [17]
Siegfried Sassoon - Autumn [18]
Siegfried Sassoon - Falling asleep [18]
Dennis Scott - Apocalypse dub [16]
Attila the Stockbroker - Contributory negligence [16]
Algernon Charles Swinburne - Love and sleep [18]
Jame Tate - The lost pilot [16]
RS Thomas - If you can call it living [16]
Francis Thompson - At Lord's [16]
Sandor Weores - Monkeyland [15]
Walt Whitman - Song of myself [15]
Walt Whitman - Stronger lessons [18]
Saul Stacey Williams - Blind [14]
Mary Wraith - Age [18]
Judith Wright - Rainforest [17]

[* = it also includes the final poem from page 14]


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2004)

contents of poem thread, pages one and two:

Page One
Diving into the Wreck: Adrienne Rich
On the Pulse of Morning: Maya Angelou
Gerontion: T.S. Eliot
Incident in a Saloon Bar: Vernon Scannell
Miss Drake Proceeds to Supper: Sylvia Plath
Correspondances: Charles Baudelaire

Page Two
Aedh Wishes for the Cloths of Heaven: W B Yeats
Make the Pie Higher: George W. Bush (?)
Engineers' Corner: Wendy Cope
The Panther: Rainer Maria Rilke
Nachtwache: Primo Levi
When I Was a Child (?): Fernando Pessoa
On the Ning Nang Nong: Spike Milligan
When You Wake Tomorrow: Brian Patten
I Am a Fugitive (?): Fernando Pessoa
If, After I Die: Alberto Caeiro
The Charge of the Light Brigade: Alfred, Lord Tennyson
A Vast Confusion: Lawrence Ferlinghetti
Nutcase: John Hegley
Visits To St. Elizabeths: Elizabeth Bishop
The Fly: William Blake


will do pages three and four tomorrow. and when finished will do a proper index.


----------



## Mab (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow! This is fantastic. I just had to say. Thankyou. Please delete as I was not sure where to post.


----------



## maya (Jan 4, 2005)

...just added a new poem by Lemn Sissay,here


----------



## kittyP (Aug 4, 2005)

maya said:
			
		

> ...just added a new poem by Lemn Sissay,here



Thank you thats amazing!! 

Sorry just realised that i shouldnt have posted that there! Er sorry


----------



## bigfish (Aug 13, 2005)

*Man With Rucksack*

I'm a man with a rucksack behaving in a suspicious manner, 
And the load that I carry around is a lethal concoction, 
I'm a man with a mission, marching to a "just" war banner,
It's a hard-edged decision, to wipe out this evil, but just trust me.

My target, my focus – I've always been clear about this –
Is to blow myself up, first with pride, then with vain self-delusion.
Look, it's walk-about time, let me pose for the CCTV,
Climb aboard no. 30, watch me detonate lies and confusion.

I'm a prisoner of sorts, ever since my landslide election,
Holed up in my Downing Street bunker, enjoying protection
Against mortars of blame, wisdom's flashes and thunder of truth,
We lived through the blitz, we'll get through this, my survival's the proof.

But soon I'll move on, war is costly but peace even more so,
I've a mortgage to pay, but I'll manage – strum away, feel the din! –
'Cause across the Atlantic the white-haired patricians are calling,
With fat bank accounts, well paid lectures, a New World of spin! 

James Chater


----------



## maya (Aug 29, 2005)

*- one for the international crowd...*

(_-NB! Badly translated from swedish,
so it doesn't rhyme and the rhytm disappears with english grammar_)
***


*REINCARNATED EXACTLY AS BEFORE*

Ran into wisdom with an old aunt
Saw on the T.V. about an elephant
Cut my finger on a paper edge
then I sang falsely
I promise it's true

Earlier the news was on then came a melody
Africa is shaking from a hard epidemic
Tasted a soup with carrots in it
Then I crawled under the blanket
in my periphery

I searched through books
to find a sensation
We watched a movie
it was worse than a turkey
We talked about money
and both lost our faith
Then I came home late at night
in bad shape

Smoke came from my mouth
like it does when there's frost
I saw a dot in the air
it was a UFO

I mailed a letter
tomorrow you'll get post
I felt a bit ill
I forgot to eat breakfast

At night night came
I wasn't surprised
You gave me a little reason
for the first time in a month
the neighbours had a party
(In the yard they burned torches)
We ate dinner by the tv
it was a show about riots

I stumbled in the hallway
On my way to make the coffee
Everything ran out with the sand
and Sweden missed the penalty
I fell asleep at half past eight 
Just like an old woman
I dreamt that I was real
and the dream became pleasant
and obscene...


_- B. Hund_


----------



## maya (Aug 29, 2005)

kittyP said:
			
		

> Sorry just realised that i shouldnt have posted that there! Er sorry


i just made the same mistake   
sorry, everyone   
_< looks ashamed >
< hides in the shadows of thread >_


----------



## Valve (Dec 4, 2005)

posted _a smile to remember_ by charles bukowski on *2-12-05*.


----------



## bellator (Dec 17, 2005)

*Robbie Burns*

My luve's like a red, red rose,
That's newly sprung in June;
My luve's like the melodie
That's sweetly play'd in tune.

As fair art thou, my bonie lass,
So deep in luve am I,
And I will luve thee still, my Dear,
Till a' the seas gang dry

Till a' the seas gang dry, my Dear,
And the rocks melt wi' the sun:
I will luve thee still, my Dear,
 While the sands o' life shall run.

And fare thee weel, my only Luve,
And fare thee weel a while!
And I  will come again, my Luve,
Tho' it were ten thousand mile!


----------



## bellator (Dec 17, 2005)

*Poems??????????????????*




			
				Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Beacuse there is a limit to the length of single postings, I can't add to the index appearing in the first posting of this thread. A new index therefore begins here.
> 
> *Index from page 15 onwards**
> 
> ...


Got Anything Else to do in your life??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bellator (Dec 17, 2005)

*Poetry*

I know poetry is ultimate but why do some people take it to the extreme?
I.E ABOVE?
Get a grip mate!
It really isn't everything!!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 8, 2006)

I know that I shall meet my fate
Somewhere among the clouds above:
Those that I fight I do not hate,
Those that I guard I do not love:
My country is Kiltartan Cross,
My countrymen Kiltartan's poor,
No likely end could bring them loss
Or leave them happier than before.
Nor law, nor duty bade me fight,
Nor public men, nor cheering crowds,
A lonely impulse of delight
Drove to this tumult in the clouds;
I balanced all, brought all to mind,
The years to come seemed waste of breath,
A waste of breath the years behind
In balance with this life, this death.

Great poem.


----------



## Jonti (May 6, 2006)

*The Rhythm of Time*

THE RHYTHM OF TIME

There’s an inner thing in every man,
Do you know this thing my friend?
It has withstood the blows of a million years,
And will do so to the end.

It was born when time did not exist,
And it grew up out of life,
It cut down evil’s strangling vines,
Like a slashing searing knife.

It lit fires when fires were not,
And burnt the mind of man,
Tempering leadened hearts to steel,
From the time that time began.

It wept by the waters of Babylon,
And when all men were a loss,
It screeched in writhing agony,
And it hung bleeding from the Cross.

It died in Rome by lion and sword,
And in defiant cruel array,
When the deathly word was ‘Spartacus’,
Along the Appian Way.

It marched with Wat the Tyler’s poor,
And frightened lord and king,
And it was emblazoned in their deathly stare,
As e’er a living thing.

It smiled in holy innocence,
Before conquistadors of old,
So meek and tame and unaware,
Of the deathly power of gold.

It burst forth through pitiful Paris streets,
And stormed the old Bastille,
And marched upon the serpent’s head,
And crushed it ‘neath its heel.

It died in blood on Buffalo Plains,
And starved by moons of rain,
Its heart was buried in Wounded Knee,
But it will come to rise again.

It screamed aloud by Kerry lakes,
As it was knelt upon the ground,
And it died in great defiance,
As they coldly shot it down.

It is found in every light of hope,
It knows no bounds nor space,
It has risen in red and black and white,
It is there in every race.

It lies in the hearts of heroes dead,
It screams in tyrants’ eyes,
It has reached the peak of mountains high,
It comes seating ‘cross the skies.

It lights the dark of this prison cell,
It thunders forth its might,
It is ‘the undauntable thought’, my friend,
That thought that says ‘I’m right!’

— Marcella, H-Block, Long Kesh Prison Camp.
(the poet, Marcella, is Bobby Sand's sister)


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 14, 2006)

There is a pain—so utter—
It swallows substance up—
Then covers the Abyss with Trance—
So memory can step

Around—across—upon it—
As one with a Swoon—
Goes safely—where an open eye—
Would drop Him—Bone by Bone.

Emily Dickinson


----------



## tufty79 (May 28, 2007)

*Fear has changed you, my dear (by carly)*

Smack! Smack!
I swear I heard something crack.
The baby had puked,
looked like its father,
and so your touch is harder this year;
no longer can your hand catch a tear intact, 
no longer do i get goosebumps.

Oh, how the world used to marvel
as you sauntered like a movie star, like Grace Kelly,
'Princess', I called you,
now arms thick in shit and sick, 
dreaming of death at the wheel.
A spectacular fall, 
A Hollywood tragedy.

I sit and watch the wallpaper peel
as you bounce the bastard baby on your knee,
the kettle whistles unbearably;
I hear your shrieks and cries.
You have shattered the stars
with your pain, the shards of stars shoot venom
into a million eyes.

Your eyes, now glassy and dull,
only the flicker of the television.
Stillness meets his entrance,
this fucker of bodies and minds,
this great teller of lies,
he said you were

ugly worthless, disrespected without him.
I would slash his veins for you,
I would smash his brains for you.
But you had become the contents of my cup;
milky water wearing coffee make-up.

And you will be sucked dry.


----------



## tufty79 (May 28, 2007)

*I Love Them Best (Padma Newsome)*

I love them best, my friends, as they sleep.
My small heart contracts a tenderness beside...

If sleep is like death
I love them to it.
come quiet and cease
as I bring the sheets to their skin.

It is a passive love, I know,
safe and abstract
and only barely human

but perhaps one evening
they will awake and
see me standing
gaze clear and my mind's hand on their brow

understand

I love them best, my friends.


----------



## JoePolitix (Aug 4, 2007)

*Bollox, only jus saw this thread after posting another poetry thread...*

Anybody ever seen Def Jam? It’s a US T.V show hosted by Mos Def where various poets, rappers and soul singers perform live poetry. Among those who’ve featured have been Talib Kwele, Common, Erykah Badu, Dead Prez, Lauren Hill, Jill Scott, KRS 1 etc – the list is endless. 

There have been some really cracking poems. There are absolutely tons of em available on youtube but here are some of my favourites; 

Jill Scott – Nothing is for nothing

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbyJ0vDLgA4

Shihan – Sick and Tired

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=UQMOD8Tq2hw

Julian Curry - Niggers Niggas & Niggaz

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=wD-UpHlB9no

Sekou the Misfit - "I'm a Rapper"

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=HkPH_HIdoR8

Feel free to post up/link to your own favorate poems (from any source)


----------



## comrade_gonzo (Jul 17, 2008)

Check out the poetry at Yabloko Magazine


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2008)

comrade_gonzo said:


> Check out the poetry at Yabloko Magazine


Check out
of this forum!

hahahahaha


ha


----------



## han (Jul 17, 2008)

ha


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 10, 2008)

*clarification*



> Marcella, H-Block, Long Kesh Prison Camp.
> (the poet, Marcella, is Bobby Sand's sister)



just to clarrify Marcella was the pen name, Bobby used in the cages
marcello was indeed bobby's sister though didnt write the poem.
Bobby wrote some touching poetry which i will dig up

_one of his lines that has struck many is_

*Our revenge will be the laughter of our children  *


----------



## Pinette (Feb 27, 2009)

maya said:


> (_-NB! Badly translated from swedish,
> so it doesn't rhyme and the rhytm disappears with english grammar_)
> ***
> 
> ...


The first line was very lovely.  Rather beautiful, you could say.


----------



## Jonti (Jul 21, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> just to clarrify Marcella was the pen name, Bobby used in the cages
> marcello was indeed bobby's sister though didnt write the poem.
> Bobby wrote some touching poetry which i will dig up
> 
> ...


My bad, I believe.  Thanks for the correction.

I love that final line, it'll be a comfort to me, for sure (for personal, not political reasons as such).  It reminds me of the advice often giving to people getting over an abusive or traumatic background ...

*the best revenge is living well*


----------



## 8115 (Nov 18, 2009)

Shall I update this?  I don't know who has "ownership" of the poem of the day thread, I have hijacked it a bit recently.


----------



## mrfusion (Dec 10, 2009)

Ah, I was wondering today if we had a poetry thread - when I was in the pub a question was asked on Eggheads about J Alfred Prufrock, and people were surprised that I knew the answer (and seemed concerned that it was a 'love' poem - I tried to explain it, but what can you do?  I try not to advertise the fact that one of my degrees is in literature, or anything about my education unless asked, so that might explain their surprise.  People still have weird preconceptions about poetry).

Anyway, here's a nice short poem I've had rattling around my head recently, by Stephen Crane (1871 -1900):

There was set before me a mighty hill,
And long days I climbed
Through regions of snow.
When I had before me the summit view,
It seemed that my labor
Had been to see gardens
Lying at impossible distances.


----------



## mrfusion (Dec 10, 2009)

I also don't really understand this thread, so feel free to yell at me/inform me if I'm doing things wrong.


----------



## cesare (Dec 10, 2009)

mrfusion said:


> I also don't really understand this thread, so feel free to yell at me/inform me if I'm doing things wrong.



It's intended as an Index so that people can see which poems have already been posted, so that they're not duplicated. Or to find poems that they want.


----------



## mrfusion (Dec 10, 2009)

cesare said:


> It's intended as an Index so that people can see which poems have already been posted, so that they're not duplicated. Or to find poems that they want.



Cool, ta.  Sorry.


----------



## cesare (Dec 10, 2009)

mrfusion said:


> Cool, ta.  Sorry.




It happens quite a lot


----------



## Brubricker (Aug 16, 2010)

Here is an updated index. It includes all of the poems ever posted on the "Poem of the Day" thread as of daybreak on Monday, August 16th, 2010. 




Prostetnic Vogon Jeltz (Douglas Adams) - Oh freddled gruntbuggly thy micturations [16]
Fleur Adcock – Against Coupling [32]
Anna Akhmatova – A Widow in Black [26]
Anna Akhmatova – In lockets for a charm we do not wear it [27]
Anna Akhmatova – In lockets for a charm we do not wear it [28]
William Allingham – In Snow [40]
Anno – Nero’s New Bathroom [27]
Muhammad Ali – Me [17]
Guillaume Apollinaire – Automne Malade [18]
Yehuda Amichai - The diameter of the bomb [5]
Yehuda Amichai – Temporary Poem of my Time [23]
Maya Angelou - On the pulse of morning [1]
Maya Angelou - I know why the caged bird sings [4]
Maya Angelou - Still I rise [9]
Anon - Love not me for comely grace [3]
Anon - At least, he said [3]
Anon - Wait for me, and I'll return [8]
Anon - Mein Hut der hat drei Ecken [9]
Anon – The Vulture [37]
Simon Armitage – About His Person [30]
Simon Armitage – Incredible [39]
Matthew Arnold – Dover Beach [29]
Matthew Arnold – Dover Beach [41]
John Ashbery – My Philosophy of Life [27]
John Ashbery – Daffy Duck in Hollywood [35]
Margaret Atwood - This is a photograph of me [7]
Margaret Atwood - Variation on the word sleep [11]
Margaret Atwood - A visit [14]
Margaret Atwood – You Begin [20]
Margaret Atwood – Variations on the Word Sleep [40]
WH Auden – Night mail [3]
WH Auden – The Unknown Citizen [6]
WH Auden – September 1, 1939 [9]
WH Auden - The Two (or The witnesses) [13]
WH Auden – Spain [17]
WH Auden – The More Loving One [20]
WH Auden – Clerihew [23]
WH Auden – Musee des Beaux Arts [25]
WH Auden – The Shield of Achilles [26]
WH Auden – Stop All the Clocks [29]
WH Auden – The Fall of Rome [31]
WH Auden – Spain [32]
WH Auden – The Shield of Achilles [39]
WH Auden – Stop All the Clocks [43]
WH Auden – The More Loving One [43]
Pam Ayres - Oh, I wish I'd looked after me teeth [12]
Pam Ayres – How can that be my baby? [42]
Arturo Gabriel Bandini – O paramour of New Hebrides [33]
Rick Barot – Reading Plato [16]
Basho – Sleep on horseback [25]
Charles Baudelaire – Correspondances [1]
Charles Baudelaire – I prize the memory of the naked ages [18]
Charles Baudelaire – Spleen [38]
Hilaire Belloc – Whatever happens, we have got [5]
Hilaire Belloc - Henry King [14]
Hilaire Belloc – Tarantella [27]
Hilaire Belloc – Jim [31]
Wendell Berry - Manifesto: the Mad Farmer Liberation Front [17]
Wendell Berry - Testament [17]
John Betjeman - Slough [7]
John Betjeman - In Westminster Abbey [9]
John Betjeman – Slough [20]
John Betjeman – Blame the Vicar [20]
John Betjeman – Slough [34]
Umar Bin Hassan/Abiodun Oyewole - Black rage [7]
Anno Birkin – Gold [40]
Elizabeth Bishop - Visits to St. Elizabeth's [2]
Elizabeth Bishop – The Fish [23]
Captain Hamish Blair – Bloody Orkney [6]
William Blake - The Fly [2]
William Blake - London [7]
William Blake - The Sick Rose [9]
William Blake - Cradle Song [13]
William Blake - Cradle Song [13]
William Blake - Love's Secret [14]
William Blake – The Tyger [17]
William Blake – The Sick Rose [31]
William Blake – Love and Harmony [42]
William Blake – The Fly [43]
John Blight – Death of a Whale [29]
Annie Blue – If the cap fits [17]
Maxwell Bodenheim – To a Revolutionary Girl [30]
Boffo – Unfinished Business [17]
Roberto Bolano – Godzilla in Mexico [40]
Jorge Luis Borges - History of the night [3]
Tadeusz Borowski - Names of the river [4]
Tadeusz Borowski – October Sky [18]
Tadeusz Borowski – The Sun of Auschwitz [18]
David Boulter - My sister [7]
Richard Brautigan - Day for night [4]
Bertolt Brecht – Contemplating Hell [15]
Bertolt Brecht – From A German War Primer [21]
Bertolt Brecht – Questions from a worker who reads [22]
Bertolt Brecht – The Solution [22]
Bertolt Brecht – On the Suicide of the Refugee W.B. [24]
Bertolt Brecht – A Bed for the Night [43] 
Edwin Brock - Five ways to kill a man [9]
Emily Bronte – Untitled [27]
Rupert Brooke - A Channel Passage [4]
Rupert Brooke – 1914 IV: The Dead [28]
Rupert Brooke – Blue Evening [33]
Rupert Brooke – The Busy Heart [40]
Gwendolyn Brooks - Riders to the blood-red wrath [10]
Gwendolyn Brooks – The Pool Players: Seven at the Golden Shovel [37]
Gwendolyn Brooks – To Be In Love [43]
Robert Browning – Meeting at Night [34]
Herbert Brush – I can imagine when he came [32]
Charles Bukowski - Hooray say the roses [8]
Charles Bukowski - Bluebird [8]
Charles Bukowski – Let It Enfold You [15]
Charles Bukowski – The Most [18]
Charles Bukowski – The Aliens [19]
Charles Bukowski – Young in New Orleans [19]
Charles Bukowski – The History of One Tough Motherfucker [19]
Charles Bukowski – Drive Through Hell [21]
Charles Bukowski – The Genius of the Crowd [22]
Charles Bukowski – Dinosauria, we [28]
Charles Bukowski – A Smile to Remember [29]
Charles Bukowski – Dinosauria, we [33]
Charles Bukowski – A Smile to Remember [38]
Charles Bukowski – Dog [42]
Charles Bukowski – The Crunch [43]
Robert Burns - Ode to spring [5]
Robert Burns - Thanksgiving for a national victory [10]
Robert Burns – To a mouse, on turning her up in her nest with the plough [30]
George W Bush - Make the pie higher [2]
Peter Bushyeager – Song by Design [16]
Samuel Butler - A psalm of Montreal [4]
George Gordon, Lord Byron – The Destruction of Sennacherib [24]
George Gordon, Lord Byron – The Dream [28]
George Gordon, Lord Byron – Adieu, Adieu! My Native Shore [39]
George Gordon, Lord Byron – There is a pleasure in the pathless woods [39]
Alberto Caeiro - If, after I die [2]
Joe Cario - Good at football [8]
Caitlin – The sun [3]
Lewis Carroll - You Are Old, Father William [8]
Lewis Carroll – The Walrus and the Carpenter [27]
Lewis Carroll – Jabberwocky [31]
Lewis Carroll – You Are Old, Father William [34]
Anne Carson _ Men in the Off Hours [39]
Jared Carter – In the North Pasture [23]
Raymond Carver – Late Fragment [34]
Raymond Carver – Gravy [38]
Raymond Carver – Late Fragment [42]
Raymond Carver – What the Doctor Said [42]
Charles Causley – Innocents’ Song [36]
Charles Causley – Timothy Winters [36]
Constantine Cavafy - The city [5]
Constantine Cavafy - Finalities [6]
Constantine Cavafy – In Harbor [22]
Constantine Cavafy – The God Abandons Antony [30]
Paul Celan – Death Fugue [28]
Paul Celan – Death Fugue [35]
Wang Changling - Thinking in the Moonlight of Vice-Prefect Ts'uei in Shan-yin [22]
Ralph Chaplin - Mourn not the dead [8]
Ralph Chaplin - Night in the cell house [8]
GK Chesterton – Lepanto [4]
TJ Clark – Manet and Monet and Marx and Freud [24]
John Cooper Clarke – Evidently chicken town [6]
John Cooper Clarke - Beasley Street [7]
John Cooper Clarke - Haiku [14]
John Cooper Clarke – Twat [16]
John Cooper Clarke – Suspended Sentence [21]
John Cooper Clarke – Action Man [23]
John Cooper Clarke – Health Fanatic [32]
John Cooper Clarke – Twat [37]
Jeff Cloves - Beginnings [14]
Virginia Woodward Cloud - Care [10]
Leonard Cohen – The Genius [39]
Samuel Taylor Coleridge - Kubla Khan [5]
Samuel Taylor Coleridge – Christabel [39]
Andrew Collett – Always Eat Your Bogies [24]
Billy Collins – The Dead [32]
Alex Comfort - Song for the March [14]
Wendy Cope - Engineers' Corner [2]
Wendy Cope – After the Lunch [4]
Wendy Cope - A Nursery Rhyme [8]
Wendy Cope - Waste Land Limericks [8]
Wendy Cope – After the Lunch [29]
Wendy Cope – Another Unfortunate Choice [32]
Wendy Cope – He Tells Her [38]
Wendy Cope – The Reading [42]
John Cornford – Huesca [38]
Gregory Corso – The Mad Yak [22]
George Crabbe – Peter Grimes [18]
Stephen Crane – The heart [4]
Stephen Crane – The way your little finger moved [5]
Stephen Crane - A man said to the universe[10]
Roy Croft – On Friendship [43]
Sor Juana Ines de la Cruz – A Satirical Romance (excerpted) [20]
ee cummings - it may not always be so [3]
ee cummings - since feeling is first [6]
ee cummings - hate blows a bubble of despair into [8]
ee cummings - i like my body when it is with your [9]
ee cummings - thanksgiving [11]
ee cummings - i like my body when it is with your [18]
ee cummings – somewhere i have never travelled, gladly beyond [20]
ee cummings – when what hugs stopping earth than silent is [20]
ee cummings – the boys I mean are not refined [28]
ee cummings – 2 little whos [28]
ee cummings – i carry your heart with me [32]
ee cummings – may my heart always be open to little [38]
Dave Cunliffe - The two hour assassination of God [14]
Mahmud Darwish - On this great journey I love you more [13]
Lacy David - Bus [4]
William Henry Davies – Leisure [4]
Carl Dennis – The God Who Loves You [43]
Felix Dennis – Never Go Back [35]
Felix Dennis – To A Beautiful Lady Of A Certain Age [35]
Felix Dennis – Ordure on the Farm [38]
Imtiaz Dharker – The Room [39]
Emily Dickinson – If I should die [4]
Emily Dickinson - I had no time to hate [13]
Emily Dickinson – After great pain, a formal feeling comes [21]
Emily Dickinson – I felt a cleaving in my mind [27]
Emily Dickinson – Just so Jesus raps [28]
Emily Dickinson – All the letters I can write [28]
Ani DiFranco – Self Evident [16]
Kiki Dimoula – Talking to Myself [22]
Diane DiPrima – Revolutionary Letter #9 [16]
Peter Dixon – Oh bring back higher standards [29]


----------



## Brubricker (Aug 16, 2010)

John Donne – From Whom The Bell Tolls [24]
John Donne – The Ecstasy [25]
John Donne – Holy Sonnet XIII [37]
John Donne – Devotions Upon Emergent Occasions: Meditation XVII (excerpted) [40]
John Donne – Holy Sonnet XIV [41]
Ernest Dowson – Cynara [19]
Ernest Dowson – Non Sum Qualis Eram Bonae Sub Regno Cynarae [36]
Ernest Dowson – Nuns of the Perpetual Adoration [38]
Frances Driscoll – Some Lucky Girls [26]
Carol Ann Duffy - Warming her pearls [4]
Carol Ann Duffy - Anne Hathaway [12]
Carol Ann Duffy – Mrs Lazarus [43]
Douglas Dunn – Modern Love [32]
Stephen Dunn – A Secret Life [27]
Edward Dyer – The lowest trees have tops [35]
Max Ehrmann – Desiderata [30]
Max Ehrmann – Reflexions [42]
TS Eliot – Gerontion [1]
TS Eliot - The love song of J Alfred Prufrock [7]
TS Eliot – The Wasteland (excerpted) [19]
TS Eliot – The Boston Evening Transcript [32]
TS Eliot – The Little Gidding (excerpted) [32]
Claudia Emerson – Frame, An Epistle [16]
Ralph Waldo Emerson - Success [14]
Elaine Equi – The Objects in Japanese Novels [19]
Martin Espada – Alabanza: In Praise of Local 100 [38]
Martin Espada – Epiphany [39]
UA Fanthorpe – Not My Best Side [24]
UA Fanthorpe – Atlas [38]
James Farrell - Selfish arrogant manipulative ruthless [12]
James Farrell – Mondays [17]
James Farrell - Draw a circle around your life, are you confined? [27]
Forugh Farrokhzad – The Wind Will Take Us [31]
Kenneth Fearing - St Agnes' eve [4]
James Fenton – Hinterhof [23]
Peter Fenton – A Rugby Poem [19]
Lawrence Ferlinghetti - A vast confusion [2]
Lawrence Ferlinghetti – The Plough of Time [19]
Ian Hamilton Finlay – The Dancers Inherit the Party [35]
Robert Frost - Stopping by woods on a snowy evening [7]
Robert Frost – The Road Not Taken [19]
Robert Frost – The Road Not Taken [25]
Robert Frost – To Look at Two [38]
Robert Frost – Fragmentary Blue [38]
Robert Frost – Fire and Ice [40]
John Fuller – Valentine [30]
Sylva Gaboudikan – Come Back Safely [21]
Neil Gaiman – The Sandman: The Kindly Ones (excerpted) [34]
Alan Garner - RIP [6]
Patrizia Gattaceca – Inchjostru [28]
Ricky Gervais (as David Brent) - Excalibur [7]
Khalil Gibran – On Children [32]
Khalil Gibran – Friendship IXX [42]
Khalil Gibran – A Tear and a Smile [42]
Allen Ginsberg, Jack Kerouac and Neal Cassady - Pull my daisy [3]
Allen Ginsberg – America [3]
Allen Ginsberg – Sunflower sutra [11]
Allen Ginsberg – Howl [18]
Allen Ginsberg - CIA Dope Calypso [21]
Allen Ginsberg – America [28]
Allen Ginsberg – A Supermarket in California [35]
Nikki Giovanni – My First Memory (of Librarians) [35]
Martin Glaberman – A Love Poem [33]
Mr Toad (Martin Glaberman) - Revolutionary consciousness [5]
Louise Gluck – The Undertaking [34]
Oliver Goldsmith – The Deserted Village [41]
Rene Gonzalez – The Heart of a Friend [39]
Nicholas Gordon – From the Distance of our Separation [34]
Dennis Gould - You say our Earth is out of bounds [17]
WS Graham – Listen. Put on Morning. [33]
Thomas Gray – The Fatal Sisters, an Ode [37]
Thomas Gray – Ode on the Death of a Favorite Cat Drowned in a Tub of Goldfishes [37]
Thom Gunn – Man of a City [22]
Thom Gunn – Considering the Snail [42]
Gwenc'hlan - Diougan Gwenc'hlan [23]
Gwenc'hlan - Diougan Gwenc'hlan Part Two [24]
Gwenc'hlan - Diougan Gwenc'hlan Part Three [24]
Inger Hagerup – I am that Poem [23]
Mike Harding - Bring on the rosy-cheeked girls [16]
Thomas Hardy – A Broken Appointment [31]
Thomas Hardy – The Ruined Maid [41]
David Harkins – Remember Me [20]
Tony Harrison - V [5]
Tony Harrison - Initial illumination [8]
Tony Harrison - Cremation ecologue [17]
AF Harrold – Postcards from the Hedgehog [34]
John Harvey – Safeway [41]
John Harvey – Apples [42]
Seamus Heaney - Field of Vision [8]
Seamus Heaney - Casualty [16]
Seamus Heaney – Postscript [27]
Seamus Heaney – Digging [29]
Seamus Heaney – Mid-Term Break [31]
Seamus Heaney – Digging [37]
Seamus Heaney – In Iowa [40]
John Hegley - Colin [2]
John Hegley - The Martian [3]
John Hegley - Steamed pudding [6]
John Hegley - The dog runs [11]
John Hegley - Electric chair poem [12]
John Hegley - On Hampstead Heath [17]
John Hegley – Outsider Art {30]
Heinrich Heine – To Angelique [31]
William Ernest Henley - Invictus [13]
William Ernest Henley – Invictus [42]
Adrian Henri - Tonight at noon [4]
Adrian Henri - I want to paint [13]
George Herbert – Jesu [36]
Robert Herrick – Of Love [40]
Nazim Hikmet - On living [6]
Nazim Hikmet - I come and stand at every [6]
Selima Hill – My First Bra [22]
Sarah Holbrook – Chicks Up Front [32]
Friedrich Holderlin – When I was a boy [34]
Friedrich Holderlin – Out for a walk [41]
Miroslav Holub - Pathology [13]
Gerard Manley Hopkins – Inversnaid [30]
Gerard Manely Hopkins – The Windhover: To Christ Our Lord [38]
Justin Horton - View of a real pig [12]
AE Housman – A Shropshire Lad (excerpted) [20]
AE Housman – He would not stay for me, and who can wonder? [32]
AE Housman – A Shropshire Lad (excerpted) [41]
AE Housman – Loveliest of tree, the cherry now [41]
AE Housman – He would not stay for me, and who can wonder? [42]
Robert E Howard - The Bar by the Side of the Road [15]
Robert E Howard – The One Black Stain [37]
Langston Hughes – Dream Deferred [19]
Langston Hughes – Merry Christmas [40]
Ted Hughes - The Zeet Saga (or Pale Tale) [12]
Ted Hughes - View of a Pig [12]
Ted Hughes - Second Glance at a Jaguar [16]
Ted Hughes – Wind [19]
Ted Hughes – Bride and Groom Lie Hidden for Three Days [36]
Ted Hughes – Crow Goes Hunting [39]
Ted Hughes – The Thought-Fox [39]
Ted Hughes – A Short Film [42]
Bob Hund – Reincarnated Exactly As Before [27]
Issa – In these latter-day [25]
Larry Jackson – My Name is Cocaine [30]
Yvonne A. Jackson – Underwear [32]
Violet Jacob – The Wild Geese [29]
Clive James - The book of my enemy has been remaindered [17]
Jenny Joseph - Warning [7]
Joseph Kariuki – Come Away, My Love [38]
Patrick Kavanagh - Lines written on a seat on the Grand Canal Dublin [14]
John Keats - Ode to a Nightingale [6]
John Keats - Ode to autumn [17]
John Keats – When I Have Fears [30]
Paul Keens – Douglas [19]
James Kelman – Of The Spirit [24]
Omar Khayyam – The Rubaiyat of Omar Khayyam [5]
Joyce Kilmer - Easter [11]
Rudyard Kipling – If [5]
Rudyard Kipling - The Egg-Shell [17]
Rudyard Kipling – The Way Through The Woods [19]
Rudyard Kipling – White Man’s Burden [21]
Rudyard Kipling – My Boy Jack [32]
Rudyard Kipling – The Gods of the Copybook Headings [36]
Bill Knott – Nuremberg, USA [21]
Bill Knott – Advice From The Experts [21]
Bill Knott – The Misunderstanding [22]
Kenneth Koch - To various persons talked to all at once [7]
Kenneth Koch – One train may hide another [19]
Yusef Komunyakaa - Prisoners [10]
Ted Kooser – Abandoned Farmhouse [43]
Maxine Kumin - After love [14]
RD Laing – Knots (excerpted) [20]
Philip Larkin - Vers de société [4]
Philip Larkin - This Be The Verse [4]
Philip Larkin - Aubade [10]
Philip Larkin - As bad as a mile [12]
Philip Larkin – Deceptions [22]
Philip Larkin – Toads [24]
Philip Larkin – Toads Revisited [24]
Philip Larkin – Aubade [35]
Philip Larkin – This Be The Verse [35]
Philip Larkin – Homage to Government [35]
Plhilip Larking – This Be The Verse [36]
DH Lawrence - Modern Prayer [3]
DH Lawrence – Brooding Grief [43]
Richard Le Gallienne – A Ballad of London [38]
Edward Lear - The Owl and the Pussycat [8]
Edward Lear – The Owl and the Pussycat [20]
Edward Lear – The Pobble who has no toes [31]
Edward Lear – The Quangle Wangle’s Hat [33]
Tom Leonard – Being a Human Being [33]
Denise Levertov - Zeroing in [17]
Primo Levi – Nachtwache [2]
Primo Levi – Monday [6]
Phillip Levine - On the murder of Lieutenant Jose Del Castillo by the Falangist Bravo Martinez, July 12, 1936 [6]
Phillip Levine - Last words [9]
Phillip Levine – Francisco, I’ll bring you red carnations [22]
Phillip Levine – The Cartridges [23]
Phillip Levine – Montjuich [26]
Phillip Levine – The Two [35]
Dinah Livingstone – The Intensity of the Geranium [20]
Henry Wadsworth Longfellow – Autumn [5]
Henry Wadsworth Longfellow - The Witnesses [17]
Henry Wadsworth Longfellow – My Lost Youth [35]
Henry Wadsworth Longfellow – The Tide Rises, The Tide Falls [40]
Henry Wadsworth Longfellow – My Lost Youth [42]
Federico Garcia Lorca - Two Sailors on the Beach [8]
Federico Garcia Lorca - Gacela of the Dark Death [12]
Federico Garcia Lorca - The Weeping [18]
Federico Garcia Lorca – Ballad of the Small Plaza [29]
Federico Garcia Lorca – Gacela of the Dark Death [35]
Thomas Lux - Marine snow at mid-depths and down [10]


----------



## Brubricker (Aug 16, 2010)

Norman MacCaig – No Choice [25]
Norman MacCaig – Toad [34]
Hugh MacDiarmid - The weapon [16]
Gwendolyn MacEwen – The Tao of Physics [32]
Peter Machan – Mens sana in corpore mortuo [25]
Shane MacGowan - The dunes [5]
Louise MacNeice - Prayer before birth [13]
Gillespie Magee – High Flight [28]
Gillespie Magee – High Flight [42]
Osip Mandelshtam – Whoever Finds a Horseshoe [35]
Tepe Manrash - Player piano [10]
Andrew Marvell – To his Coy Mistress [3]
Andrew Marvell – To his Coy Mistress [37]
John Masefield – On Eastnor Knoll [41]
Vladimir Mayakovsky – An Attitude to Girls [25]
Vladimir Mayakovsky – To Shop Signs [26]
Vladimir Mayakovsky – To Sergei Esenin [28]
Vladimir Mayakovsky – Lilichka! [31]
Ed McCurdy – Last Night I Had The Strangest Dream [19]
William Topaz McGonagall - The famous Tay whale [17]
Roger McGough - My Cat and I [14]
Roger McGough - The Leader [14]
Roger McGough - Let me die a youngman's death [15]
Roger McGough – Let me die a youngman’s death [27]
Roger McGough – The Trouble With Snowmen [29]
Roger McGough – Winter Gardens, Sheffield [32]
Roger McGough – Five-Car Family [33]
Roger McGough – Posh [34]
Roger McGough – Shite [34]
Roger McGough – Melting Into The Foreground [34]
Claude McKay – If We Must Die [24]
Ian McKenzie - Festival [11]
Julie McLinden – Love Story [18]
WS Merwin – Still Morning [39]
Dunya Mikhail – The War Works Hard [36]
Spike Milligan - On the Ning Nang Nong [2]
Spike Milligan – Walk Every Path [3]
Spike Milligan - Tiger [10]
Spike Milligan - Me [10]
Spike Milligan - Po [13]
Spike Milligan – The Incurable [19]
Spike Milligan – Love Song [20]
Spike Milligan – Pennies From Heaven [39]
Spike Milligan – If I Could Write Words [41]
Alan Alexander Milne - Lines and squares [8]
John Milton – Lycidas [35]
Adrian Mitchell – To whom it may concern [4]
Adrian Mitchell - Norman Morrison [6]
Adrian Mitchell - Giving potatoes [12]
Adrian Mitchell - The Oxford hysteria of English poetry [15]
Tony Mitton - The minstrel and the maid [11]
Aidan Moffat - Cunts
Simon Monkhouse - Fat birds are grateful [11]
Marianne Moore – The Fish [21]
Edwin Morgan – The Loch Ness Monster’s Song [21]
Edwin Morgan – Trio [29]
Edwin Morgan – Absence [33]
Edwin Morgan – On The Needle’s Point [40]
Tina Morris - The terrible things [14]
Arthur Moyse - The city was quiet today [16]
Edwin Muir – The Horses [30]
Paul Muldoon - The cradle song for Asher [13]
Les Murray – The Quality of Sprawl [34]
Les Murray – Performance [34]
Ogden Nash - So does everybody else, only not so much [22]
Ogden Nash – The hunter crouches in his blind [33]
Ogden Nash – The Wasp [33]
Norman Nawrocki - Hard times [14]
Norman Nawrocki - Jack Daw [16]
Norman Nawrocki - Squat the city [17]
Pablo Neruda - Explico algunas cosas [6]
Pablo Neruda - Love Sonnet XI [10]
Pablo Neruda - Sleeping Assassin [17]
Pablo Neruda – Dead Woman [30}
Pablo Neruda – Flies Enter a Closed Mouth [32]
Grace Nicholls - Thoughts drifting through the fat black woman's head while having a full bubble bath [16]
Norman Nicholson - On the closing of the Millom ironworks [6]
Alfred Noyes – The Highwayman [32]
Frank O'Hara - The day Lady died [11]
Frank O'Hara - Chinamen jump [12]
Frank O’Hara – Ann Arbor Variations [20]
Frank O’Hara – Melancholy Breakfast [21]
Sharon Olds – Sex Without Love [28]
Mary Oliver – Wild Geese
James Oppenheim – Bread and Roses [25]
Peter Orlovsky - Snail poem [3]
George Orwell – Romance [28]
Alice Oswald – Owl [43]
Aneurin Owen – A Million Marching Feet [30]
Wilfred Owen - Dulce et decorum est [4]
Wilfred Owen - Anthem for doomed youth [7]
Wilfred Owen – The Parable of the Old Man and the Young [39]
Christina Pacosz - Down by the river [17]
Christina Pacosz – Some Winded, Wild Beast [19]
Christina Pacosz – How The Sound Of Freedom Dies [19]
Grace Paley - Leaflet [8]
Michael Palmer – If Not, Not [23]
Dorothy Parker - One perfect rose [14]
Coventry Patmore – The Toys [23]
Brian Patten - When you wake tomorrow [2]
Brian Patten - Something that was not there before [17]
Brian Patten - A talk with a wood [17]
Brian Patten – Somewhere between Heaven and Woolworth’s [20]
Brian Patten – A Blade of Grass [21]
Thomas Love Peacock – Love and Age [26]
Lee Scratch Perry – Return of the Grim Reaper [31]
Fernando Pessoa - I am a fugitive [2]
Fernando Pessoa - Quando era criança [2]
Robert Pinsky - Shirt [10]
Harold Pinter - Restaurant [7]
Harold Pinter - Don't look [8]
Harold Pinter - God bless America [8]
Sylvia Plath - Miss Drake proceeds to supper [1]
Sylvia Plath - Blackberrying [7]
Sylvia Plath - Blackberrying [9]
Sylvia Plath - Lady Lazarus [12]
Sylvia Plath – Face Lift [35]
Sylvia Plath – The Bee Meeting [39]
Sylvia Plath – Mirror [41]
Li Po – Drinking Alone by Moonlight [33]
Edgar Allan Poe - The Raven [15]
Edgar Allan Poe – A Dream Within A Dream [20]
Edgar Allan Poe – A Dream Within A Dream [27]
Edgar Allan Poe – Eldorado [31]
Edgar Allan Poe – The Raven [37]
Edgar Allan Poe – Annabel Lee [39]
Edgar Allan Poe – The Conqueror Worm [40]
Charlie Poole – Why? [26]
Alexander Pope – Eloisa to Abelard [27]
Paul Potts - For Ezra Pound [14]
Ezra Pound – The Tree
Jacques Prevert - Pater Noster [10]
Matthew Prior - A true maid [12]
Jimmy Pursey - Hurry up Harry [3]
Tao Qian – Drinking Wine [27]
Craig Raine - A Martian sends a postcard home [15]
Craig Raine - A Martian sends a postcard home [43]
Walter Raleigh - Wishes of an elderly man [5]
Cecil Rajendra – The Animal & Insect Act [38]
Paul Reekie - When Caesar's mushroom is in season [4]
Christopher Reid – A Scattering
Kenneth Rexroth - From the Paris Commune to the Kronstadt Rebellion [6]
Kenneth Rexroth - Portrait of the Author as a Young Anarchist [7]
Kenneth Rexroth - Noretorp-Noretsyh [17]
Kenneth Rexroth – Noretorp-Noretsyh [21]
Kenneth Rexroth – Thou Shalt Not Kill [25]
Kenneth Rexroth – August 22, 1939 [29]
Kenneth Rexroth – From the Paris Commune to the Kronstadt Rebellion [30]
Kenneth Rexroth – Again at Waldheim [31]
Adrienne Rich - Diving into the wreck [1]
Adrienne Rich - Wherever in this city [6]
Adrienne Rich – For the Dead [41]
Rick - Rick's pollution poem [5]
Rick - Rick's poem from demolition [5]
Lola Ridge – Frank Little at Calvary [27]
Reiner Maria Rilke - Der Panther [2]
Arthur Rimbaud – Sensation [31]
Arthur Rimbaud – Sensation [34]
Arthur Rimbaud – Novel [35]
Arthur Rimbaud – Dance of the Hanged Men [38]
Michael Symmons Roberts – Angel of the Perfumes [43]
Roger Robinson - The last dance [12]
John Wilmot, Earl of Rochester - A Satyre on Charles II [9]
John Wilmot, Earl of Rochester - Against the charms our bollocks have [9]
John Wilmot, Earl of Rochester - Song [9]
John Wilmot, Earl of Rochester – A Satyre on Charles II [38]
Christina Rossetti – Wife to Husband [18]
Carol Rumens – Jarrow [19]
Jalal al-Din Rumi - Ride on! Ride on! Do not remain behind. [10]
Jalal al-Din Rumi – The Many Wines [31]
Kay Ryan – Turtle [43]


----------



## Brubricker (Aug 16, 2010)

Robert Alden Sanborn – To a Child Falling Asleep [43]
Carl Sandburg - I am the people [12]
Carl Sandburg – Swirl [22]
Carl Sandburg – Haze [22]
Carl Sandburg – Wistful [22]
Carl Sandburg – Ready to Kill [25]
Carl Sandburg – Grass [25]
Carl Sandburg – Fog [25]
Carl Sandburg – Happiness [35]
Sappho – Of course I love you [24]
Siegfried Sassoon - To the warmongers [5]
Siegfried Sassoon - Autumn [18]
Siegfried Sassoon - Falling asleep [18]
Vernon Scannell - Incident in a saloon bar [1]
Vernon Scannell - The Great War [1]
Vernon Scannell - Growing pain [3]
Clement Scott - The garden of sleep [4]
Dennis Scott - Apocalypse dub [16]
George Seferis – Thrush (excerpted) [30]
Rexso Seress – Gloomy Sunday [31]
Anne Sexton - The Earth Falls Down [7]
Anne Sexton – When Man Enters Woman [22]
Anne Sexton – Words [43]
William Shakespeare - Sonnet XVII [10]
William Shakespeare - Sonnet CXXX [14]
William Shakespeare – As You Like It (excerpted) [22]
William Shakespeare – Sonnet CVII [23]
William Shakespeare – Sonnet XVIII [29]
William Shakespeare – Sonnet II [39}
William Shakespeare – Sonnet LVII [42]
Percy Bysshe Shelley - England in 1819 [3]
Percy Bysshe Shelley - Ozymandias [8]
Percy Bysshe Shelley - The Mask of Mnarchy [11]
Percy Bysshe Shelley - To the Moon [13]
Percy Bysshe Shelley – Adonais: An elegy on the death of John Keats (excerpted) [20]
Percy Bysshe Shelley - The Mask of Anarchy [22]
Percy Bysshe Shelley – Love’s Philosophy [42]
Percy Bysshe Shelley – Love’s Philosophy [43]
Lemn Sissay - Immigration RSVP [12]
Lemn Sissay – Architecture [23]
Stevie Smith - Not waving but drowning [10]
Sophocles – Long Life Not To Be Desired [22]
Edna St. Vincent Millay – Sappho Crosses the Dark River into Hades [25]
Edna St. Vincent Millary – Two Sonnets in Memory [43]
Peter Stampfel – Nova (excerpted) [39]
William Stapleton - The American way [11]
Ank Steady – Recycle Me [29]
James Stephens – The Glass of Beer [41]
Wallace Stevens – A Postcard from the Volcano [20]
Robert Louis Stevenson – From a Railway Carriage [23]
Attila the Stockbroker - Contributory negligence [16]
Ulf Stolterfoht - muttersprache 1972 /2: materialwiderstand [27]
Jonathan Swift - The Lady's Dressing Room [11]
Jonathan Swift – The Lady’s Dressing Room [37]
Algernon Charles Swinburne – Love and Sleep [18]
Arthur Symons – Stella Maris [36]
Wyslawa Szymborska – Openness [43]
Li T’ai-po – Drinking Alone [30]
Arseny Tarkovsky – Life, Life [36]
Eleanor Ross Taylor – Kitchen Fable [43]
Jame Tate - The Lost Pilot [16]
Sarah Teasdale – The Dreams of my Heart [31]
Alfred, Lord Tennyson - The Charge of the Light Brigade [2]
Alfred, Lord Tennyson – All Things Will Die [29]
Alfred, Lord Tennyson – Come Into the Garden, Maud [42]
ASJ Tessimond – Tube Station [42]
Dylan Thomas - Do not go gentle into that good night [7]
Dylan Thomas – Clown in the Moon [19]
Dylan Thomas – The Hand That Signed the Paper [43]
Edward Thomas – Old Man [40]
Edward Thomas – Go Now [41]
RS Thomas - If you can call it living [16]
RS Thomas – The Cry [19]
Francis Thompson - At Lord's [16]
James Thomson – The City of Dreadful Night (excerpted) [41]
JRR Tolkein - The man in the moon came down too soon [10]
Martin J. Togher – Small Bottle of Whiskey [28]
Charles Hansen Towne – At Nightfall [31]
Henry Vaughan – They Are All Gone Into The World Of Light [24]
Paul Verlaine – Green [23]
Francois Villon - Ballade des pendus (l'epitaphe Villon) [9]
Vince - The image of corpses lit red, white and blue [10]
Derek Walcott – Love After Love [33]
Alice Walker – Did this happen to your mother? Did your sister throw up a lot? [19]
Sandor Weores - Monkeyland [15]
Walt Whitman - Song of myself [15]
Walt Whitman - Stronger lessons [18]
Walt Whitman – Grass [25]
Walt Whitman – A Glimpse [29]
John Greenleaf Whittier – Calef in Boston [38]
Oscar Wilde - A Fragment [14]
Oscar Wilde – The Harlot’s House [38]
Oscar Wilde – Sonnet on the Massacre of the Christians in Bulgaria [38]
Hugo Williams – Tides [41]
Matthew Williams - On Westminster Bridge [4]
Saul Stacey Williams - Blind [14]
Saul Stacey Williams – Untimely Meditations [38]
William Carlos Willams - This is just to say [3]
Williams Carlos Williams – A Unison [25]
William Carlos Williams – Libertad! Igualdad! Fraternidad! [33]
Dale Wimbrow – The Guy in the Glass [28]
William Wordsworth – Upon Westminster Bridge [4]
William Wordsworth - The daffodils [4]
William Wordsworth – Surprised by joy [6]
William Wordsworth – A Character [29]
Mary Wraith – Age [18]
Judith Wright - Rainforest [17]
WB Yeats - Aedh wishes for the cloths of heaven [2]
WB Yeats - The Fisherman [7]
WB Yeats - The Second Coming [10]
WB Yeats - Easter 1916 [11]
WB Yeats - The Fiddler of Dooney [14]
WB Yeats – The Circus Animals’ Desertion [20]
WB Yeats – Sailing to Byzantium [20]
WB Yeats – The Second Coming [26]
WB Yeats – The Lady’s First Song [30]
WB Yeats – Sailing to Byzantium [33]
WB Yeats – Song of Wandering Aengus [36]
WB Yeats – The Ghost of Roger Casement [38]
WB Yeats – The Wild Swans at Coole [42]
Li Yu - Last night the wind and rain together blew [5]
Li Yu – Birthday [21]
Benjamin Zephaniah - The British [11]
Benjamin Zephaniah – Bought and Sold [19]
Benjamin Zephaniah – White Comedy [27]


----------



## cesare (Aug 16, 2010)

That's a lot of effort there Brubricker, cheers.


----------



## buzzworthy (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh, I love Maya Angelou.

Below is my favorite poem by her.

Late October


Carefully
the leaves of autumn
sprinkle down the tinny
sound of little dyings
and skies sated
of ruddy sunsets
of roseate dawns
roil ceaselessly in
cobweb greys and turn
to black
for comfort.
Only lovers
see the fall
a signal end to endings
a gruffish gesture alerting
those who will not be alarmed
that we begin to stop
in order simply
to begin
again.


----------



## PETER.PHIL (Dec 31, 2010)

But honestly, it's much much more common for one person to cook and the other person to do the dishes. doesn't matter who cooks or who cleans.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2012)

This thread looks to have lost its appeal after no new posts for a year and a half, so I'll unstick it.


----------

